# Backup Camera On Sale $29.97 - Costco



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I was at Costco last Sunday and the backup camera they carry has been marked down again to $29.97. It was normally $89.00.

I did not pick one up yet but I may run over tonight to get one. I'm not sure if this deal is specific to my Costco or national, but
thought I would pass it along.

Costco - Back up Camera

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> I was at Costco last Sunday and the backup camera they carry has been marked down again to $29.97. It was normally $89.00.
> 
> I did not pick one up yet but I may run over tonight to get one. I'm not sure if this deal is specific to my Costco or national, but
> thought I would pass it along.
> ...


Thats a great price!! I would be curious to see how it works since it is wireless...


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> I was at Costco last Sunday and the backup camera they carry has been marked down again to $29.97. It was normally $89.00.
> 
> I did not pick one up yet but I may run over tonight to get one. I'm not sure if this deal is specific to my Costco or national, but
> thought I would pass it along.
> ...


Thats a great price!! I would be curious to see how it works since it is wireless...
[/quote]

Not sure how well this one works, but read a bit on the net about these lower end wireless units and my take
was that they are average at best for quality and usefullness.

But..... for $29.97 it might be useful enough for me to give it a go and possibly save a mistake with my bumper in the future.
Besides, if it eliminates the DH versus DW backing up communication issues it might be the best investment I made this year.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought the newer version from costco a couple months ago. Works well. my biggest frustration now is that the lens has moisure in it which causes reduced picture quality. when it was dry. it worked really well with a very clear picture. i dont like that the unit in the truck needs to plug in. it would be better if it were rechargeable but thats minor.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I bought the newer version from costco a couple months ago. Works well. my biggest frustration now is that the lens has moisure in it which causes reduced picture quality. when it was dry. it worked really well with a very clear picture. i dont like that the unit in the truck needs to plug in. it would be better if it were rechargeable but thats minor.


Moisture? aren't these cameras supposed to be for outside use? Not sure how much you paid, but, I would be very frustrated.


----------



## Flat Red (May 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> I was at Costco last Sunday and the backup camera they carry has been marked down again to $29.97. It was normally $89.00.
> 
> Costco - Back up Camera


When it advertises "transmits up to 19 feet", I take it this wouldn't work well with a TT?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I bought the newer version from costco a couple months ago. Works well. my biggest frustration now is that the lens has moisure in it which causes reduced picture quality. when it was dry. it worked really well with a very clear picture. i dont like that the unit in the truck needs to plug in. it would be better if it were rechargeable but thats minor.


Moisture? aren't these cameras supposed to be for outside use? Not sure how much you paid, but, I would be very frustrated.
[/quote]

$69 and yes its frustrating. this weekend its going back to be exchanged. But then again, i really wasnt expecting much.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The Costco one isn't real reliable at the back of the trailer. I tried it, but the reception was spotty at best. Then I forgot the camera when I sold the OB. Anyone want a display with no camera?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I use it on the TT. I would say it is fair. I don't use it to backup up, but to see if someone is behind me while driving. Its helps me more than a few times. I put the monitor on the rearview (wasted space when towing). Works better away from town/citys, etc. I like mine, for 30 bucks, what can you lose?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Flat Red said:


> I was at Costco last Sunday and the backup camera they carry has been marked down again to $29.97. It was normally $89.00.
> 
> Costco - Back up Camera


When it advertises "transmits up to 19 feet", I take it this wouldn't work well with a TT?
[/quote]

I was just getting ready to say the same thing.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought one for the Suburban that Mike bought. Worked very well for me.

Mike...how is it holding up?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I bought one for the Suburban that Mike bought. Worked very well for me.
> 
> Mike...how is it holding up?


Where do you have this mounted? I am presuming on the back of the TT??


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I put mine on the back of the TT. To tell you the truth, it is a little fuzzy, and has just made me want a clean wired system. Having the camera has been very usefull to me, I don't leave home without it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I bought one for the Suburban that Mike bought. Worked very well for me.
> 
> Mike...how is it holding up?


Where do you have this mounted? I am presuming on the back of the TT??
[/quote]

I mounted it to the Suburban license plate. Quick and simple....say 20 min install?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I bought one for the Suburban that Mike bought. Worked very well for me.
> 
> Mike...how is it holding up?


Where do you have this mounted? I am presuming on the back of the TT??
[/quote]

I mounted it to the Suburban license plate. Quick and simple....say 20 min install?
[/quote]

Ok, the reason I asked was that I thought it only had a 19' range for wireless. Thanks.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

am I missing somthing? shows 89.99 on the link


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I bought one for the Suburban that Mike bought. Worked very well for me.
> 
> Mike...how is it holding up?


Where do you have this mounted? I am presuming on the back of the TT??
[/quote]

I mounted it to the Suburban license plate. Quick and simple....say 20 min install?
[/quote]

Ok, the reason I asked was that I thought it only had a 19' range for wireless. Thanks.
[/quote]

That is more than enough distance to go from the licenes plate of the Suburban to the sun visor.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I bought one for the Suburban that Mike bought. Worked very well for me.
> 
> Mike...how is it holding up?


Where do you have this mounted? I am presuming on the back of the TT??
[/quote]

I mounted it to the Suburban license plate. Quick and simple....say 20 min install?
[/quote]

Ok, the reason I asked was that I thought it only had a 19' range for wireless. Thanks.
[/quote]

That is more than enough distance to go from the licenes plate of the Suburban to the sun visor.
[/quote]

Sorry...I wasn't more specific - I meant the distance from the TV to the back of the TT. Our TT is almost 28' which is over the 19' range. From what I read, the picture may be a bit fuzzy.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

hazmat456 said:


> am I missing somthing? shows 89.99 on the link


Same here and I tried the link on the day the first post was made. $89.99.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> am I missing somthing? shows 89.99 on the link


Same here and I tried the link on the day the first post was made. $89.99.
[/quote]

My guess is that if you through the checkout and/or the store, it may discount the price?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> am I missing somthing? shows 89.99 on the link


Same here and I tried the link on the day the first post was made. $89.99.
[/quote]

The link was meant to show you the camera. The first post says it was marked down at the store to $29.97. Sorry for the
confusion.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> am I missing somthing? shows 89.99 on the link


Same here and I tried the link on the day the first post was made. $89.99.
[/quote]

The link was meant to show you the camera. The first post says it was marked down at the store to $29.97. Sorry for the
confusion.
[/quote]

Missed that part.







Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Sorry...I wasn't more specific - I meant the distance from the TV to the back of the TT. Our TT is almost 28' which is over the 19' range. From what I read, the picture may be a bit fuzzy.


OH...well that is different.









I've thought about putting a camera on the back of the Outback, but I always come back to the fact my DW is with me and acts as my camera (fight a few choice words every now and then when backing up







)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I bought one for the Suburban that Mike bought. Worked very well for me.
> 
> Mike...how is it holding up?


Where do you have this mounted? I am presuming on the back of the TT??
[/quote]

I mounted it to the Suburban license plate. Quick and simple....say 20 min install?
[/quote]

I need one for the back of my pickup. I cannot see most passenger cars because they sit lower than the top of my tailgate. Whenever I back into a parking space, I am doing it blindly. It would also be great when backing up to the Outback when hitching up.

But I'd have to solder and shrink-wrap the electrical connections. The stat and the towns here in Illinois all use salt in the winter for icy roads and any connection that isn't water-tight would be a problem within a couple years. (Salt eats up most everything!)

I may just give the one from Auto-Zone a try.

Mike


----------

